# Stuck on 15st



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

i need to get the scales moving trying to gain mass. im stuck on 15st 11lb i get it to 16 but drop bk to 15,11. seems to be stable at that. i nohave to up the cals. but some times i just can not eat any more. i am running a test400 & deca cycle. Aming for 4 to 5000 cals per day but struggle at times.

im 6ft 4 & got lots more room for a lot more size to be gained


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What does it matter how much the scales are saying?

Surely it's just a number. It's what you can see in the mirror that matters.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

How long have you been at that weight for mate. If you're training hard and eating decent food the weight will go up, but it takes time.

How long into your cycle are you?


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> How long have you been at that weight for mate. If you're training hard and eating decent food the weight will go up, but it takes time.
> 
> How long into your cycle are you?


8 weeks in pal. Training realy hard as the gear has me bouncing strent is threw the roof


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So eat or drink more calories. Not sure on the point of the thread. You have answered your own question.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I know some people say that is when the course will really kick in, but I find by 6-8 weeks weight gains on the scales really start to slow.

Stock with it though, try and force the food down, the thing is even though the gains may be slower they are probably better 'quality' , a lot of the weightbyo put on at the start of the cycle will just be water,glycogen etc.


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> So eat or drink more calories. Not sure on the point of the thread. You have answered your own question.


ha ha ha i no the script man.just i can fook fit any more in... lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Research into a different way of cycling aas. Changing compounds every 4 weeks works amazingly well.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BillyBigFella said:


> ha ha ha i no the script man.just i can fook fit any more in... lol


Add olive oil to meals? Nuts are easy to eat with no appetite. Add a shake in somewhere to give an extra 500 calories. I have a shake made up sat by the bathroom sink to drink in the night when I get up for a p1ss.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

You already know the answer to your question,

If you want the scales to go up you've got to eat more, the days you're struggling to get those cals in are the days that are holding you back.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Throw the bloody scales in the bin, don't need them.

Just go buy the mirror. Imo


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

Soul keeper said:


> Throw the bloody scales in the bin, don't need them.
> 
> Just go buy the mirror. Imo


Ha HaHa Ha i love it.


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Add olive oil to meals? Nuts are easy to eat with no appetite. Add a shake in somewhere to give an extra 500 calories. I have a shake made up sat by the bathroom sink to drink in the night when I get up for a p1ss.


Cheer pal yeah been throwing olive oil in my shakes. Thanks mate for the info pal


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Research into a different way of cycling aas. Changing compounds every 4 weeks works amazingly well.


Recomend a good compound to add i dont mind changing or adding at all.?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BillyBigFella said:


> Recomend a good compound to add i dont mind changing or adding at all.?


It's not about adding compounds it's about switching them.

The last cycle I done was very very good

Weeks 1 - 12 - test

Weeks 1 - 4 - deca and oxy

Weeks 4 - 8 - tren and dbol

Weeks 8 - 12 - mast and winny


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's not about adding compounds it's about switching them.
> 
> The last cycle I done was very very good
> 
> ...


So 4 lots of jabs to 3 lots of orals for 12 weeks well run the test for the 12 weeks & look at switching the rest every 4 weeks.?.? Looks good what doses were you running.?


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

GHS said:


> What does it matter how much the scales are saying?
> 
> Surely it's just a number. It's what you can see in the mirror that matters.


Welcome back big man. I used to be a memeber years ago and remembered you from then, you left to join the army? Hows training?


----------

